# Toro 724 - Greasing?



## Reno Raines (Oct 12, 2015)

Hi everyone,

New poster here. I have a (new-to-me) Toro 724 (model 38072), and I want to make sure I'm doing the lubrication properly.

I was at my local Toro dealer last week getting some oil, and asked about what I should be doing to grease the augers. They told me there would be grease fitting on there, and that I should just get a grease gun and fill those. My snow blower is buried in my garage, so I can't look at it right now, but according to the manual there is a pipe plug that you remove to add grease to the gear box? Would this be _instead_ of grease fittings? And would I use my grease gun to fill this?

The manual says to use _Lubriplate MAG-1, _but I got something called Royal Purple 01312 NLGI No. 2 with my grease gun. Am I ok using this, or do I need to get the Lubriplate MAG-1?

If there's any other yearly maintenance (besides changing oil, draining gas, etc.), please let me know what you think I should be doing to make sure this runs well for a long time 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## markd (Oct 29, 2014)

Welcome! I certainly am not an expert on this, but I have a Toro 826 model 38150. Mine does not have any grease fitting (zerks). I use 75W-90 gear oil in the gear box in the center of the auger. I'm sure someone will be along with more knowledge in a little while. Good luck..............


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

Hi Reno
Welcome to the SBF. The zerk fittings would be on the auger tubes...the augers actually slide onto the auger shaft on the right and left sides of the gear box. The augers are locked in place by shear pins...meant to break loose when you hit an obstruction. This prevents the expensive gearbox from being damaged. If the auger tubes are allowed to rust and bond to the auger shaft, the shear pins will not serve their purpose. Lubricating the shaft beneath the augers keeps everything free, thus the zerk fittings. A light coat of oil on all moVing control surfaces will prevent any binding that will affect operation. MH


----------



## Reno Raines (Oct 12, 2015)

motorhead64 said:


> Hi Reno
> Welcome to the SBF. The zerk fittings would be on the auger tubes...the augers actually slide onto the auger shaft on the right and left sides of the gear box. The augers are locked in place by shear pins...meant to break loose when you hit an obstruction. This prevents the expensive gearbox from being damaged. If the auger tubes are allowed to rust and bond to the auger shaft, the shear pins will not serve their purpose. Lubricating the shaft beneath the augers keeps everything free, thus the zerk fittings. A light coat of oil on all moVing control surfaces will prevent any binding that will affect operation. MH


Thanks to both for the quick replies! The manual doesn't seem to show any zerk fittings, thus the confusion on my part. I'll have to get it out and actually take a look at it.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

its just a 3/8th plug on my toro 824. use a 00 grease


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*USE 80/90 non syn gear oil in there. the seals will not hold the syn stuff.. DO NOT USE THAT BLOODY GREASE STUFF IN THERE. FOR CRYING OUT LOUD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ALOHA from the paradise city.*


----------



## ts8169 (Nov 9, 2015)

markd said:


> Welcome! I certainly am not an expert on this, but I have a Toro 826 model 38150. Mine does not have any grease fitting (zerks). I use 75W-90 gear oil in the gear box in the center of the auger. I'm sure someone will be along with more knowledge in a little while. Good luck..............


I have a Toro 824 38080, new to the forum, and was just looking into this as well. My service manual says I need to use 90.wt gear oil in the auger gear box in the center of the auger. I tried to change tonight, but opened up the plug and nothing drained. Looked like some light tan colored grease in there. Not much I could see though. Do I need to overhaul the gearbox, clean and put in the proper fluid? Add some gear oil anyway as-is?

Thanks for the knowledge on lubricating the auger shaft motorhead! My next project.


----------



## Reno Raines (Oct 12, 2015)

ts8169 said:


> I have a Toro 824 38080, new to the forum, and was just looking into this as well. My service manual says I need to use 90.wt gear oil in the auger gear box in the center of the auger. I tried to change tonight, but opened up the plug and nothing drained. Looked like some light tan colored grease in there. Not much I could see though. Do I need to overhaul the gearbox, clean and put in the proper fluid? Add some gear oil anyway as-is?
> 
> Thanks for the knowledge on lubricating the auger shaft motorhead! My next project.[/quot
> 
> ...


----------

